# Apps does not work windowed (Note 4)



## erexa (Mar 20, 2015)

On Samsung Galaxy Note 4 there is a feature to run apps as small pop up windows, or split the screen into multiple windows and have two apps on it running at the same time. (Note 3 had split screen, Note 4 added pop up window feature)

Naturally Samsung allows only handful of apps to run in this mode, but there are ways (decomplie apps, mod the manifest, compile sign again and install) to expand this feature into non-featured apps. And usually this trick works just fine.

But if you try to do so with UBER apps, even this won't make UBER apps (both Partner and Rider) to run in this mode. The apps will run but the they will not show any map data (oddly enough natural Google Maps or Waze support the multi window mode right out of box even without the above mentioned "hack")

What do you think guys, how can we ask UBER to add this feature? I am a software guy myself and this is really not a rocket science for UBER to deliver if they really want, but I am not sure if we can somehow let them know of this missing but very useful feature.

The reason I want to have this, is if supported I can split screens and have my messaging or any other handful app on one side and UBER Partner app on the other, or even I can have UBER Partner and Driver apps running at the same time, so I can move and position myself in the better spot (say where there are less congestion of other Partners) so I do not need to leave app and come back again if I need to quickly check on something.

If they are truly a technology company as they market themselves they have to focus on delivering technology.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm interested in this subject. Message me directly if you want to. 

Figure this out so you can run multiple driver apps on an iPad (simultaneously). Fully functional with your phone connected to the live job you've accepted. That's the golden ticket.


----------



## erexa (Mar 20, 2015)

Well I still cannot get this work, once I get it working I will PM you how to do it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

erexa said:


> On Samsung Galaxy Note 4 there is a feature to run apps as small pop up windows, or split the screen into multiple windows and have two apps on it running at the same time. (Note 3 had split screen, Note 4 added pop up window feature)
> 
> Naturally Samsung allows only handful of apps to run in this mode, but there are ways (decomplie apps, mod the manifest, compile sign again and install) to expand this feature into non-featured apps. And usually this trick works just fine.
> 
> ...


POST #1 /@erexa : Be-techy Bison urges
Drivers w/
Advanced Capabilities to "Go for it!" but
DO NOT EXPECT interest from the Former
Crown Prince. Only Kool-Aid Drinkers
may approach His August Exigency with
Hope of His Noticing. Twitterverse efforts
are Routinely Scanned for Fealty, not
Intelligent Suggestions from the Proles.

All Hail A••hat the Fi(r)st!


----------



## phonesearch (Apr 10, 2016)

Got my Samsung Tablet working using the Partner APP and Passenger APP


----------



## Kranti koganti (Feb 13, 2016)

phonesearch said:


> Got my Samsung Tablet working using the Partner APP and Passenger APP


Can you let us know stepwise , how you are able to run the uber driver app and rider app simultaneously?

Thanks in advance


----------

